# Is DirecTV2PC even developed any more?



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have considered this program very buggy from the start (especially if you have multiple monitors). Just wondering if development is still occurring on it?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I read somewhere here quite awhile back that indicated that development was ceased.

And yeah, it was buggy and primarily written around a pretty tight set of specs. For instance, my Acer i3 laptop used it with some irritating glitches when I had Win7 on it from the factory, a few updates later and it decided that the graphics card wasn't right though the card hadn't changed at all. And it never worked at all after I updated to Win8/8.1.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I doubt it... they won't even allow an update to work some Intel HD graphics cards. It's pathetic because it could've been great.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

D* has always been a strange company to me when it comes to tech. Other than on the HRs themselves, all the other tech just seems half-hearted or half-baked. Things like DirecTV2PC, Direct Anywhere and the GenieGo just seem like baby steps to something that could be great, but then they never seem to get to that point. 

Even on the Genies they could have had a really great HDGUI, but instead opted to have one that looks and acts virtually the same as it always did on all the gear.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I have considered this program very buggy from the start (especially if you have multiple monitors). Just wondering if development is still occurring on it?


this is a dead program. it is no longer supported and you install "as is"


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

What a shame. I have a Genie which isn't bad, The problem I have with the Genie is how long it takes on 30 second skips. When D2PC worked, it handled 30 second skips wonderfully well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's a link to related post by someone who seems to present themselves as having an informed background on such things:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211972-rvu-for-windows/?p=3253666

The take-away would be that DIRECTV doesn't want to go there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210777-why-do-you-need-a-geniego-device-just-to-stream-recordings-through-your-home-network/#entry3231666

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206320-problem-with-direcv2pc/#entry3173158

Forum search can be your friend.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Milkman said:


> What a shame. I have a Genie which isn't bad, The problem I have with the Genie is how long it takes on 30 second skips. When D2PC worked, it handled 30 second skips wonderfully well.


30skips don't take anytime on my genies. 30slips take some time but I don't use them.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Harsh...

I have been using forums of one type or another since 300 baud modems... I am very aware of the search function, and how to use it. Not only did I use the search function on here, but I used another search function known as Google, which spans the entire Internet. Neither of which displayed the results you showed.

So to summarize:

Thanks for the links with the information
Thanks for telling me about a forum feature I am already very familiar with.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Milkman said:


> Not only did I use the search function on here, but I used another search function known as Google, which spans the entire Internet. Neither of which displayed the results you showed.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> ...


Apparently you're not nearly as familiar with the search facilities as you thought you were or your tenure would suggest. I used the same facilities to identify the links that I offered.

In summary, it appears that the answer to your question is at least 80% against DIRECT2PC getting another look. Based on my following of the topic over the years, I'd say that the chances probably aren't that good.

If there had been a release in the last long while, there might be a glimmer of hope, but I think DIRECTV got out of DIRECTV2PC what they needed and they walked away. I can appreciate that there's lots of interest in the product but none of that excitement seems to have infected DIRECTV management. DIRECTV is all about business decisions.

Remember also that DIRECTV2PC was a product developed by a third party (Cyberlink).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> 30skips don't take anytime on my genies. 30slips take some time but I don't use them.


Perhaps the TS meant a GG?


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazing....I haven't been on the site for many months and the first post I look at Harsh being a *#@*#@!. Something's never change, I'll check back is another year or so to see if things have changed....bye.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shardin said:


> Amazing....I haven't been on the site for many months and the first post I look at Harsh being a *#@*#@!. Something's never change, I'll check back is another year or so to see if things have changed....bye.


and to make matter worse, he does not even have DirecTV, he is a happily Dish sub !rolling


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and to make matter worse, he does not even have DirecTV, he is a happily Dish sub !rolling


Maybe he's a DirecTV wanna Be . . agle . . . do any DirecTV subs leave droppings on the dish threads?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Maybe he's a DirecTV wanna Be


Exactly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[mod voice]
We're getting off the topic and into an area we don't want to go.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> [mod voice]
> We're getting off the topic and into an area we don't want to go.


Copy

The bottom line is that DirecTV2PC has been dead in the water and perhaps DirecTV sees the GG as the replacement for it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Answer: No.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I have considered this program very buggy from the start (especially if you have multiple monitors). Just wondering if development is still occurring on it?


DirecTV2PC is just another of DirecTV big announced new feature that seems to be completely forgotten almost as soon as it is release.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps there we limitations to the application. back in the days when DirecTV2PC came out in BETA, you really had to have a $3000 PC in order to be able to run the app. it was not a very good alternative to the vast quantities of cheap PC that were hitting the market at that time. I was never able to run this app.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV2PC is just another of DirecTV big announced new feature that seems to be completely forgotten almost as soon as it is release.


I don't think that app was anything more than a steppingstone to MRV in the GenieGO.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps there we limitations to the application. back in the days when DirecTV2PC came out in BETA, you really had to have a $3000 PC in order to be able to run the app. it was not a very good alternative to the vast quantities of cheap PC that were hitting the market at that time. I was never able to run this app.


As Ink posted it seems to have been more of a stepping stone/testbed for MRV.
BTW I was able to get it to work on much less hardware than $3,000.
This first release needed a Pentium 4 HT that could clock at around 3.4 GHz.
A big improvement was the release that supported the graphics chip decoding the MPEG-4 as this took the load off the Pentium.
A $100 video card and a Pentium 4 @ 1.7 GHz worked great.
The Intel video chip was always trouble.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Applications/functionality that at one time appeared to have great promise that have been dropped/abandoned by DIRECTV (for some reason, I feel like I should be playing Taps as I type this):

1. DIRECTV2PC (allowed me to easily and simply watch my recorded shows on my way-less-than-$3000 laptop while I was "working" in my garage).
2. User-/independent-authored TV Apps (the weather app, among others, was terrific, but it, like all the others, went into bit heaven when the HD TV Apps were introduced). 
3. Media Share (great concept, great potential, but, unfortunately, marginal performance, at best, due to a complete lack of development over the past two or three years).

Have I missed any?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> Applications/functionality that at one time appeared to have great promise that have been dropped/abandoned by DIRECTV (for some reason, I feel like I should be playing Taps as I type this):
> 
> 1. DIRECTV2PC (allowed me to easily and simply watch my recorded shows on my way-less-than-$3000 laptop while I was "working" in my garage).
> 2. User-/independent-authored TV Apps (the weather app, among others, was terrific, but it, like all the others, went into bit heaven when the HD TV Apps were introduced).
> ...


1. DirecTV2PC is the only app I could see that DirecTV could of advanced. But seeing how the have the GG now, I can understand why it was dropped.

2. 3rd party apps is a not a good thing to depend on, specially when you have such small platform. think of it as why Apple did not embrace flash on their smartphones. They were a few apps that at the end just stopped working (no longer supported by the developer)

3. ahh, Media Share, that are so many ways to do this that I don't think DirecTV wants to spend re$ource$ on this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> 2. 3rd party apps is a not a good thing to depend on, specially when you have such small platform.


DIRECTV2PC is/was a third party product that arguably did a much better job of what it did than the GG does along those same lines.

Functionality-wise, I would suggest that the ability to scan for OTA channels is missed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV2PC is/was a third party product that arguably did a much better job of what it did than the GG does along those same lines.
> 
> Functionality-wise, I would suggest that the ability to scan for OTA channels is missed.


one could argue the benefits of either. But since you don't have neither is a moot point.

And what does OTA has anything to do here ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think this thread may have run its course.
The question starting it has been answered and there isn't much more to add.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I think this thread may have run its course.
> The question starting it has been answered and there isn't much more to add.


When has that ever made any difference around here?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and closed....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> and closed....


seems as good a time as any


----------

